# Melamine products



## VPZ (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello!
I actually posted this in the dye sublimation forum and someone suggested I try here instead. Any takers?
I'm trying to find somebody to print my own designs on melamine plates. Can I do this myself? where to get the blank plates? what equipment?
I know this can be done, just trying to piece it all together!
Thank you!


----------



## bloomie (Dec 17, 2008)

Did you find anything yet? I am looking for the same product . Please email [email protected] if you come up with something. Thank you.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Try Plates for Sublimation Imprinting - DyeTrans.com


----------



## bloomie (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Deb,

Thank you for the reply. They sell ceramic plates. I need plastic or melamine plates as shown on Preppy Plates - Home

I appreciate your time.
Sharon


----------



## olivekid (Mar 4, 2009)

bloomie said:


> Hi Deb,
> 
> Thank you for the reply. They sell ceramic plates. I need plastic or melamine plates as shown on Preppy Plates - Home
> 
> ...


Hi Sharon,
I am looking for the same. I'll trade you info if you find anything.

Russell


----------



## saraj (Dec 4, 2007)

any luck with this process?


----------



## bloomie (Dec 17, 2008)

Nope.... All of the sites sent are expensive. I want to be the wholesale source, not the buyer... What info have you got, if any? 

bloomie


----------



## saraj (Dec 4, 2007)

Bloomie, 
I have none, darn! I'm looking to make them in my basement for wholesale, I can't believe that all the cute personalized plates I keep seeing were made by the big producers I can find on line, I suppose it is possible, but I can't believe they make $$$ if they aren't doing the whole process. And I can't believe no one in these forums knows how it is done!!! I'll let you know if I figure it out.

sara


----------



## bloomie (Dec 17, 2008)

It's a deal


----------



## bradley43434 (Jul 12, 2010)

Greetings. We own a gift shop, and are wondering how the melamine plates are printed too.
Can you tell us?
Thanks.
Bradley


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

How about this?

http://www.experts123.com/q/what-is-...ne-plates.html


----------



## fcahoon (Jul 14, 2007)

Has anyone found out any more information about how these plates are made and where you can get supplies to make them yourself. I have a customer wanting a very large supply and would love to be able to help.

Frank Cahoon
Cahoon's Closet, LLC


----------



## Terra76 (Sep 23, 2010)

Does anyone have an update to this thread? I would love to find out how to print on melamine plates but have been having an awful time trying to find anyone willing to offer information. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TaosEdge (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi! Add me to the list of interested folks!
Here's a site I found to buy the trays - Food Service Trays & Cafeteria Trays

but I know nothing about the printing. I do not want to import from China.

Thanks!
Susan 
TaosEdge


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Why Melamiine rather than ceramic?


----------



## TaosEdge (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm looking for the funky, retro, 7th grade feel of the melamine. I have a couple of old melamine printed trays I love. Thinking patio wares.....


----------



## manjushetty3021 (Sep 28, 2012)

bloomie said:


> Did you find anything yet? I am looking for the same product . Please email [email protected] if you come up with something. Thank you.


We can print your design on melamine crokery . We are based in Mumbai.

For more details you can contact us on 9819841472


----------



## TaosEdge (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the response. This has slipped from being a priority, and I'd prefer getting the printing done in the US. Appreciate it though!

TaosEdge


----------

